# Connector/Wire Locating Help



## dsftht (Feb 18, 2018)

Friends,

How can I find Wire Connector locating guides, I can read schematics but that is much different than locating a connector.

I have a 2002 Toyota Sienna XLE and it has a lot of wires so having to cut the electrical tape spread the wires out to see what's there and then trace them is doable but stupid.

I was once sent a page of a connector guide (my name) to help me with a project, it gave an end view of the connector and told exactly where to find it.

Please help


----------

